# How many miles?



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Just wondering what the highest amount of miles any one has ever had,seen,heard of on a 7.3 powerstroke?


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

friend of mine has a fabrication company, and he just got rid of one that had 346000mi on it and it was still pluggin along


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Powerstroke miles*

Dirtboy I was in the market for an excursion with a 7.3 and saw one on ebay with 460k on it and I know a few guys with 7.3's at a logging company by my cabin. They all have well over 250k on all of them.ussmileyflag



Dirtboy953B;693036 said:


> Just wondering what the highest amount of miles any one has ever had,seen,heard of on a 7.3 powerstroke?


----------



## hangnail (Dec 20, 2007)

drove a few ambulances with 350k plus

several transmissions though, but the motor still purrrrs


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard or a guy on thedieselstop that has over 700k on his 2002 7.3. I saw a odometer pic online of someone that has 727k on their 01 duramax. I read an article of some guy that has over 1 million miles on his 95 dodge cummins. I believe those, there was credible info to back them up. Ive heard rumor of over a million on some 7.3s and 1.25million on a old dodge cummins


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

I have 275K on mine.....and i to have heard of 7.3. powerstroke hitting 700K


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

They will run forever as long as you don't mind putting money in them along the way. They are like anything man makes some will treat you good and some will be problems. They are a great investment but spend some money on a good tranny to last with them.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

There have been a few that have been rumored to hit the million mile mark with out a major overhaul, 500k plus has been done.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I know a guy that had one that went 600k before he had to touch it. And he used it hard for plowing and masonry. That's why I am buying one!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Of course these mileages are only for stock motors, don't expect to get that out of a motor that has been modified.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i have 285k on my 7.3 with the original tranny and this is its 4th year plowing


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

400k or more is common, one million is do-able with a lot of care

I saw a 99 at an auction (looked like a former Uhaul possibly) it had 311k and started like a new one.

My two trucks are running 200k and 282k right now.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I was just looking on autotrader at some high mileage 6.0s. One had 375k and the other had 440k, both 2004s. There was a handful between 300 and 350k. Thats impressive to me, mostly what I hear about that motor is bad things. Maybe ill look into a 06-07 for my next truck since I dont like all the new emmisions crap on the new diesels


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i found 2 7.3 here that have less than 90k in 02 f250 for 17k and 15k that i'm looking at


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

cretebaby;693457 said:


> i have 285k on my 7.3 with the original tranny and this is its 4th year plowing


are you one of those people who come to a complete stop before shifting from forward to reverse?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sno commander;695335 said:


> are you one of those people who come to a complete stop before shifting from forward to reverse?


No


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I drove a supply unit at a private ambulance company I work at that has 398K miles on a 7.3PSD. It throws some smoke out the exhaust. But it does start and go down the road.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

StoneDevil;695154 said:


> i found 2 7.3 here that have less than 90k in 02 f250 for 17k and 15k that i'm looking at


are those good deals or they asking to much


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

My 7.3 turbo just turned 217k but runs like it has 10k


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

StoneDevil;696040 said:


> are those good deals or they asking to much


I would need more information, but that doesnt sound awful.


----------



## mr.muddmotors (Jan 3, 2009)

220k on my 99. tows 10000# all summer. have seen trucks in for service at over 300k with basic maintenence only. any truck with that kind of milage is going to need some love to get it there though.
times are tough i've seen some pretty good deals on trucks around here with diesel still over 2.30g. keep you eyes open, if you don't have to have it right away you'll find a good one.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I work for a private ambulance company and our trucks run 16-24 hours a day, can't say anything bad about those 7.3s. The last few are leaving this year at about 8 y/o. We get rid of all or our trucks at 250k. One of the box trucks even caught fire 4 times, still in service! haha! Our newer trucks are OOS all the time, an 05 is in the process of getting it's 2nd transmission in 8 monghts, and we have an 06 that's been OOS for the past 4 weeks. Our newest rig right now has been on the road for a year and has 78k on it (only had 3k on it from delivery from North Carolina).


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is over 250K, and still use if for plowing snow, and weekend truck pulls wesport


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

my buddy had 990,325 oh his before he traded it in on a new 08 he hauled cross country with the truck. never had to to any major mechanical work


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Green Grass;709338 said:


> my buddy had 990,325 oh his before he traded it in on a new 08 he hauled cross country with the truck. never had to to any major mechanical work


wow, how can you get that close and dump it before you hit the 1,000,000 mile mark?


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

If you keep them stock and don't try to make them fancy and keep up the mantenance they will last for a long time.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

metallihockey88;709450 said:


> wow, how can you get that close and dump it before you hit the 1,000,000 mile mark?


couldn't pass up the price on the new one


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Green Grass;710533 said:


> couldn't pass up the price on the new one


What did they give him for a trade in value.....what it worth more to keep the change in his cup holder


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine's currently at 292k miles. It's currently on it's 3rd transmission replaced 1500 miles ago. The engine itself is fine according to the oil analysis tests. I've had the water pump, and fuel pump replaced recently and that's about it for non-routine maintenance items.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Dustball;710560 said:


> Mine's currently at 292k miles. It's currently on it's 3rd transmission replaced 1500 miles ago. The engine itself is fine according to the oil analysis tests. I've had the water pump, and fuel pump replaced recently and that's about it for non-routine maintenance items.


She sure looks clean for a MN truck.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;714784 said:


> She sure looks clean for a MN truck.


Former California truck


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Doakster;710538 said:


> What did they give him for a trade in value.....what it worth more to keep the change in his cup holder


$7000. they wanted it to roll the odometer over


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*CH973934*
You work for AMR?
I work for them In Akron.


----------

